# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Бесплатные FTP по гостю

## JAHolper

Ip : 86.57.246.45
Логин : guest
Пасс : guest


ftp://serialguest.info
Логин : serialguest
Пасс : serialguest
Максимальная скорость скачивания с одного IP адреса 200кб/с
Максимальная нагрузка на канал для демо доступа 2500 кбит/с
Максимальное количество потоков с одного IP - 1 поток
Максимально доступных слотов для подключения - 25 одновременных скачиваний
Разрешенное время скачивания:
Понедельник-Пятница с 01:00-11:00
Суббота-Воскресенье с 02:00-08:00


Ip : 93.84.117.194
Логин : kachalka
Пасс : kachalka.by
Максимальная скорость скачивания с одного IP адреса Не ограничена!
Максимальная нагрузка на канал для демо доступа 4000 кбит/с
Максимальное количество потоков с одного IP - 2 потока
Максимально доступных слотов для подключения - 40 одновременных скачиваний (кто не успел подключится, тот отдыхает)
Разрешенное время скачивания:
Понедельник - Пятница с 02.00 до 15.00
Суббота - Воскресенье с 03.00 до 10.00


ftp://ftp.3a.by
Логин : ваш (какой указали при регистрации)
Пасс : ваш (какой указали при регистрации)
Данный портал предоставляет возможнисти по бесплатной почте, скачиванию торрентов и их последующему скачиванию с бесплатного ФТП. Для всего этого необходимо только зарегатся на сайте.
Через пол часа ваш акк включат и можно дерзать на ФтП. Все с торрента лежит в папке : SHARED/torrents/torrents.by/.
Скорость скачивания 65.


ftp://allfree.by/
логин: anonymous
пароль: anonymous
Можно качать из папок: FORSITE, CLIPS и MUSIC.
Ограничение - 50 одновременных соединений, можно качать в один поток со скоростью не более 200 Кбайт/с.


ftp://ftp.linuxportal.by


ip: 93.84.114.249:21
логин: free-time.by
пароль: f-shara


ip: 93.84.118.50
логин: roq3
пароль: roq3


ip: 178.124.137.75
логин: cinema-d.ru
пароль: cinema-d.ru


ip: 86.57.251.140
логин: stalker.by
пароль: ftp


ip: 178.124.137.96


ip: ftp.bynets.org


ftp://cvsupd.dc.beltelecom.by/pub


ip: 178.124.129.43
логин: 24smile.iam.by
пароль: 24smile.iam.by


ip: 93.84.114.209
логин: super-guest.ru
пароль: super-guest.ru


ip: 93.84.113.221:8000
логин: mdb1
пароль: csportal.net


ip: 178.124.137.94
логин: Limit
пароль: limits
скорость ограничена до 75 кб/с


ftp://mosgoff.net
логин: demo
пароль: demo


ip: 178.124.137.103
логин: by-netik.shr.by
пароль: by-netik.shr.by


ip: 93.84.114.160
логин: realmusic.by
пароль: realmusic.by


ip: 178.124.128.27
логин: r-portal
пароль: ra


ip: 178.124.137.115
логин: fake
пароль: fake


ip: 93.84.114.207
логин: skyby.ru
пароль: 1234512345


ip: 178.124.137.11 или 178.124.137.12
логин: free
пароль: free
Бесплатный доступ (ограничения: 50 слотов по 10 KB/s) Ошибка подключения свидетельсвует о занятости всех бесплатных слотов в настоящее время, повторите попытку позже.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



ip: 178.124.137.79
логин: arenaby.ru
пароль: arenaby.ru


ip: 93.84.113.5


ip: 178.124.129.62
логин: online
пароль: online


ip: 93.84.113.221:8000
логин: Loner
пароль: windowsxp


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


ftp://malina-chat.ru
логин: malina-chat.ru
пароль: malina-chat.ru 

Источник: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## guoni

IP 1-го FTP-сервера: medialand.by
IP 2-го FTP-сервера: 86.57.246.43:44

Логин: test
Пароль: medialand.by

Инструкцию по настройке различных программ и настройку нестандартного порта 44, вы можете просмотреть, перейдя по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Время доступа аккаунта: 
Понедельник с 14:00 до 15:00
Вторник с 21:00 до 22:00
Среда с 10:00 до 11:00
Четверг с 17:00 до 18:00
Пятница с 23:00 до 24:00
Суббота с 13:00 до 14:00
Воскресенье с 15:00 до 16:00

Время доступа периодически меняется. Обновленное время смотрите на странице [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## AKON

3a.by - типа сидбокса и фтп

----------


## гость

http://1share.by/

----------


## гость

Не совсем бесплатное, но самое огромное в Европе, несомненно, это - www.tera.by

----------


## гость

Не совсем бесплатное, но самое огромное в Европе в 118 000 000 000 байт, несомненно, это - http://tera.by/

----------


## гость

allfree.by - он же уже tera.by
serialguest.info
kachalka.by - переправили людей на tera.by и закрылись.
и другие проекты, либо поглотил tera.by, либо они закрылись...

----------

